# unknown air rifle 177cal



## Hightreetop (Jul 1, 2009)

Can anyone identify this old 177 pellet rifle? I found it in a field with no stock rusted solid i have made a new trigger catch as the old one didn't work. there was no stock and i have made one for it. (pictures to come when i hone air chamber and replace leather. Thanks in advance :sniper: i uploaded pic to hunting albums but i dont know how to link it to this page HELPhttp://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_thumbnail.php?pic_id=8313[/img]


----------

